

Why children as young as three are sent to boarding school in China - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24624427

======
anoncow
"In about two months no child will cry at bedtime. The kids also have family
photos, so when they need their parents they can talk to the photos and it's
just like they are there with them."

------
alexkus
Going away for a week long residential course felt like a very long time to be
away from my 3 year old. Can't imagine doing that every week. I feel bad about
her being at nursery for 10 hours a day (8am to 6pm) whilst I'm at work;
luckily that's only 3 days a week as my wife and I only work 4 days each.

------
lightblade
Not that surprising considered that myself went to boarding school at that age
(a bit older, at 5). It's pretty much everything that the pictures describes.

